# Birthday smokes bomb #3



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Whatever was left standing from @Humphrey's Ghost and @Gumby-cr attack was leveled today by @haegejc
Some of them were a little shy, and some one educate me about the one on the left.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Very generous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice selection! 
The one on the left is a Room 101, don’t remember which one though.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Happy earlier birthday!


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome hit @haegejc


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

@Peapaw has literally been blown to smithereens. Happy birthday dude!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Glad they arrived in good shape. the one on the left is a Room 101 Ichiban Mutante Lancero H-Town. Enjoy and stay safe out there!! Happy Birthday! 


:vs_cool:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

haegejc said:


> Glad they arrived in good shape. the one on the left is a Room 101 Ichiban Mutante Lancero H-Town. Enjoy and stay safe out there!! Happy Birthday!
> 
> :vs_cool:


I'll definitely enjoy them. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice hit! Wow!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hot damn, what a hit! See Peapaw, this is why the b-day stays hush-hush. Once the cat's outta the bag, you may as well go into WITSEC because otherwise "Gar Bombs" like these will pop up everywhere.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Hot damn, what a hit! See Peapaw, this is why the b-day stays hush-hush. Once the cat's outta the bag, you may as well go into WITSEC because otherwise "Gar Bombs" like these will pop up everywhere.


I (mistakenly) thought I was safe not giving a date, boy was I ever wrong.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

That'll teach you to have birthdays and get old!
Nicely done @haegejc


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Great work guys, Happy Birthday PeaPaw!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Peapaw said:


> I (mistakenly) thought I was safe not giving a date, boy was I ever wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


You should know by now that these guys don't need a date; all they need is a target and a reason.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks, I've got a few months yet. I mentioned the A. Fuente when I did because I wanted to get at least 3 .months on one after I bought it. thanks to the fine brothers here, they'll have well over 3 months 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> You should know by now that these guys don't need a date; all they need is a target and a reason.:vs_laugh:


You ain't kidding!!!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> You should know by now that these guys don't need a date; all they need is a target and a reason.:vs_laugh:


They don't even need a reason. Just a target and an empty box to fill up.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> You should know by now that these guys don't need a date; all they need is a target and a reason.:vs_laugh:





UBC03 said:


> They don't even need a reason. Just a target and an empty box to fill up.


Y'all are talking like y'all are innocent.... "these guys" and "they"..

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

Dont you know We're all innocent around here


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Peapaw said:


> Y'all are talking like y'all are innocent.... "these guys" and "they"..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


No idea what you're talking about! :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

SHazam!


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy birthday sir! @Peapaw

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

